# lyft deactivated my account



## ala abedalnabi (Jan 13, 2016)

I wonder why my account deactivated . I work with Uber and lyft more thane 1.5 years with very good rating. no accidents, 0 points. and Lyft deactivated my account for no respon. and I try to send a lot of mail to ask them why!!. I didn't get any answer

what I have to do??


----------



## MikeOh (May 16, 2017)

Are you current on your vehicle documents? Registration etc.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

ala abedalnabi said:


> I wonder why my account deactivated . I work with Uber and lyft more thane 1.5 years with very good rating. no accidents, 0 points. and Lyft deactivated my account for no respon. and I try to send a lot of mail to ask them why!!. I didn't get any answer
> 
> what I have to do??


Go on a vacation.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ala abedalnabi said:


> I wonder why my account deactivated . I work with Uber and lyft more thane 1.5 years with very good rating. no accidents, 0 points. and Lyft deactivated my account for no respon. and I try to send a lot of mail to ask them why!!. I didn't get any answer
> 
> what I have to do??





Arb Watson said:


> Go on a vacation.


He's an ex-Lyft driver. He can't afford a vacation.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

ala abedalnabi said:


> what I have to do??


Athletes rejected. Governors corrected. Gangsters, thugs & smugglers are thoroughly respected....


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Athletes rejected. Governors corrected. Gangsters, thugs & smugglers are thoroughly respected....


OK Mr Flash


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

Arb Watson said:


> Go on a vacation.


I did exactly this when deactivated from lyft permanently and it changed my life. Long vacation


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ala abedalnabi said:


> I wonder why my account deactivated . I work with Uber and lyft more thane 1.5 years with very good rating. no accidents, 0 points. and Lyft deactivated my account for no respon. and I try to send a lot of mail to ask them why!!. I didn't get any answer
> 
> what I have to do??


Please provide an update


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

If and when I drive again and I ever get deactivated I'm going to ask for Lyft headquarters address and send them a thankyou card lol


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Always drive Lyft only as a stop gap for Uber pings. When Uber is too quiet, drive Lyft. Keep it offline rest of the time. Lyft is run by two narcissistic psychopath on invisible wheelchairs.


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

rembrandt said:


> Always drive Lyft only as a stop gap for Uber pings. When Uber is too quiet, drive Lyft. Keep it offline rest of the time. Lyft is run by two narcissistic psychopath on invisible wheelchairs.


Lyft sent me an email last week about not picking up request and letting the clock run down. So this week I decided I would not drive for that platform.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

they haven't responded to me either after 4 emails-


----------

